# 07-08 Regular Season Game 1: Houston Rockets at Los Angeles Lakers



## Yao Mania

*IT'S TIME!!!*










Projected Starting Line-up:


























































































Notable Bench Players:
Rockets - Mike James, Luther Head, Steve Francis, Luis Scola
Lakers - Andrew Bynum, Vladamir Radmonovic, Jordan Farmar, Maurice Evans

Preview:
Finallllly, our long awaited season begins!!! And what better way to kick of the season against a team in turmoil? As mentioned in an earlier thread, Odom will miss this game, and Kobe will not be at 100%. That leave the Lakers with.... Luke Walton? Seriously we've got to win this game. 

Key Match-up: Kobe v.s. T-Mac
Kobe v.s. T-Mac would have been THE match-up to watch say 3 years ago, but T-Mac has since turned into a facilitator and we can no longer expect them to both have 40pt games on the same night. Still, its never dull to see 2 of the best go at it head to head.

Keys to winning:
With Adelman at the helm, its gonna take me a few games to figure out just how much our system has changed. So for me, the keys will be simple this game:

- Perimeter D
Derek Fisher returns to haunt us, but in a different uniform. I'd consider letting James play more if Alston has trouble with him. Brian Cook and Radman can potentially give us problems off the bench.

- Make Kobe work
Notice I didn't say stop Kobe. I'd be more than happy to give him his 40pts if he shoots under 40% and takes his team out of the game. Its when Kobe starts to find his open teammates for easy buckets that can lead to trouble.

- Run!
Lets see this new Adelman offense rip the Lakers D apart!

Prediction:
Both teams will look rusty off the gate, but Rockets starters will find their stride by halftime and run away in the 4th.

Rockets 94 Lakers 86


----------



## knickstorm

rockets should handle them easily unless kobe goes for 50


----------



## gi0rdun

Battier will defend Kobe. One game Battier held him to like nothing at halftime then in the second half + OT he lit up for like 50 points.


----------



## Krimzon

The Rockets needs to win their first game. I don't expect the Rockets winning much in the beginning but at least win this one.


----------



## CrackerJack

wots wrong with lamar odom? and i cant see a frontline of bynum and half-healed mihm containing yao


----------



## jdiggidy

LOL!!! The Kobe Colorado mug shot is hilarious! Mad props Yao Mania!:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Rockets 103 to 90. :clap:


----------



## Block

we should win this one; the LA defense is soooo bad, it's not even funny.


----------



## HayesFan

Who is the instigator in the middle of the huddle?

I agree its time. I am dying for a real game. 

Rockets take this one by 10+


----------



## Cornholio

I hate you, YM...

You forgot Bonzi on the bench players and Kwame Brown will start at C for LA.

Yao should have a big game on this one.


----------



## Dean the Master

First game of the season. Ready to Rock n' Roll!


----------



## lingi1206

Lets go Rockets!


----------



## Yao Mania

Cornholio said:


> I hate you, YM...
> 
> You forgot Bonzi on the bench players and Kwame Brown will start at C for LA.
> 
> Yao should have a big game on this one.


You can start the rest of the game threads from now on, I just wanted the first 

Yeah just read from Lakers forum that Kwame's starting too. Yao's gonna eat him alive.

I have a feeling Kobe's either gonna be real good or real bad in this one.


----------



## OneBadLT123

16g's on the Rockets


----------



## DaRizzle

I dont know what the outcome will be but Yao will not go off in this game. D is the one thing Kwame can do, and Bynum has become a beast(I make no claims for Mihm's D  )


----------



## Basel

Good luck, fellow basketball fans! Rockets vs. Lakers is always entertaining, and they had some great games against each other last season. This should be fun!


----------



## yaontmac

Rox destroy Lakers 128-92. :cheers:


----------



## jdiggidy

It's time to put up or shut up. Keys to the game will be:


Yao must have a strong game.
If Mike James gets hot we win.
Battier must hold Kobe to 30pts.
Bonzi needs to have a strong game in the post.
Don't allow Derek Fisher to have a big game.

Let's get it on!:yay:


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Houston we have a makeover

Beating the Lakers on TNT in HD - What better way to start a season?


----------



## Pimped Out

DaRizzle said:


> I dont know what the outcome will be but Yao will not go off in this game. D is the one thing Kwame can do, and Bynum has become a beast(I make no claims for Mihm's D  )


if my memory serves, yao lights up kwame when they meet


----------



## Block

can't wait


----------



## Basel

I think if the Lakers can hold Yao/T-Mac to a combined 50 points or so, then we'll definitely have a great shot at winning. It sucks that we don't have Lamar Odom playing, but hopefully we can show that we don't need him to win, either.


----------



## Cornholio

*Patience is going to be the buzzword in Houston*


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Cornholio said:


> *Patience is going to be the buzzword in Houston*


Good Read, but Patience is not the word, we've had to watch the Astros/Texans play horrible ball this year - We need something positive in this town & the Rocket takes off tonight!


----------



## Pimped Out

My buzzwords are going to be "Win Goddamnit."


----------



## Basel

Maybe Kwame Brown will explode on the offensive end, and get Yao into foul trouble...

Hey, I can dream, can't I?


----------



## OneBadLT123

Basel57 said:


> Maybe Kwame Brown will explode on the offensive end, and get Yao into foul trouble...
> 
> Hey, I can dream, can't I?


yeah, you can


----------



## truebluefan

ok Are you RRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEAAAAADDDDYYYYYY?


----------



## truebluefan

Well so far no one has scored 10:14


----------



## OneBadLT123

I feel like im watching the WNBA


----------



## truebluefan

Wild shot by Battier, Ming dunks in the rebound but 24 second violation


----------



## truebluefan

kobe scores. 4--0 Lakers


----------



## truebluefan

Nice layup by Ming


----------



## yaontmac

This is a weak offensive starting lineup. Put in Scola and MJ please!!


----------



## OneBadLT123

Yao with some Hakeem action there


----------



## truebluefan

hst 20%, Lakers 25%


----------



## truebluefan

9-4 Lakers. 6:04


----------



## OneBadLT123

Houston looks lost on offense. You can tell the guys dont know it well


----------



## yaontmac

Man, this is lame. This is just last years lineup with a new coach. I rather have JVG if we are keeping last years lineup. Battier, Alston and Hayes aren't offensive players. :azdaja:


----------



## Basel

Sloppy start for both teams thus far; I'm expecting things to look better very soon.


----------



## Krimzon

The Rockets aren't doing that well right now. I hope things get better as the game goes on.


----------



## truebluefan

Rockets are shooting 17%


----------



## Basel

I hope Yao gets into foul trouble.


----------



## truebluefan

Here comes Scola.


----------



## Basel

I'm definitely interested in seeing how Scola plays here...


----------



## truebluefan

nice steal and FB by Lakers


----------



## truebluefan

T-Mac scores


----------



## truebluefan

Battier blocked by Turiaf


----------



## Pimped Out

the rockets look all around bad


----------



## OneBadLT123

finally someone not named Yao is scoring


----------



## truebluefan

2:40 17-10 Lakers

Hst 24% Lakers 40%.


----------



## Basel

So far, I'm liking what I'm seeing here. The Rockets definitely look sluggish, but I don't see that lasting very long at all.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Pimped Out said:


> the rockets look all around bad


I still dont think they have the offense right. I mean it is a 180 from last year, and RA did start the same lineup as JVG's so I bet they are just a little lost.

That and it still is the first game.


----------



## Legend-Like

Wow Rox look sloppy right now. I hope Rick Adelman is straighting things up in this timeout.


----------



## truebluefan

Nice layup!


----------



## Pimped Out

after watching alston and head last year, i almost forgot it was possible for a rockets point guard to finish at the rim


----------



## truebluefan

1:30 21-13 Lakers
FTA good 21-14


----------



## truebluefan

Kobe with a jumper. He has 11


----------



## truebluefan

nice layup by Bryant. 

25-16 Lakers after 1.


----------



## OneBadLT123

this is just ugly


----------



## truebluefan

Hst 25%. 

Kobe 13, Ming 9


----------



## Basel

25% shooting for the Rockets won't cut it against ANY team.


----------



## Legend-Like

Mike James is over dribbling the ball too much. T-mac really looks frustrated by it.


----------



## yaontmac

Did Yao get time to rest?


----------



## sonicFLAME6

rockets looked terrible 1st qt


----------



## sonicFLAME6

bonzi nice!


----------



## truebluefan

Rockets on a run. 25-23 Lakers


----------



## sonicFLAME6

mutumbo is up, yao is def coming out


----------



## Basel

Dammit; Rockets are cutting the lead...


----------



## truebluefan

2 pts by Bryant


----------



## truebluefan

Bryant called for traveling.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Bad passes left and right.


----------



## Krimzon

To many turnovers already.


----------



## truebluefan

27-23 Lakers. Time out.


----------



## truebluefan

Krimzon said:


> To many turnovers already.


Way too many.


----------



## truebluefan

Battier hits a 3. 27-26


----------



## truebluefan

Nice dunk by Bynum


----------



## sonicFLAME6

mutumbo looking 80 out there lol


----------



## Basel

Anytime I see Yao and T-Mac out of the game at the same time, I get thrilled.


----------



## truebluefan

James tied the game 29-29


----------



## Krimzon

Tie game.


----------



## truebluefan

Wells ties the game 31-31


----------



## sonicFLAME6

rockets bench looking real good. don't put the starters back in.


----------



## Pimped Out

bonzi could be huge for this team until everyone else gets more used to the offense.


----------



## Block

wow.. let the bench own the lakers. Just take a night off guys.


----------



## yaontmac

Luther Head is in, but Steve Francis is out? WFT is this??


----------



## Pimped Out

Walton keeps lowering his shoulder and slamming into T-Mac but the rockets are the ones picking up the fouls


----------



## Basel

Kwame has dunked twice on you guys tonight...you should be ashamed.


----------



## Pimped Out

the official scorer iis going to run out of room in that turnover column


----------



## Pimped Out

Basel57 said:


> Kwame has dunked twice on you guys tonight...you should be ashamed.


its not our fault. we werent expecting him to catch the ball
i think he put some of that sticky glue that WRs cheat with on his hands


----------



## OneBadLT123

were playing terrible and still only down 3


----------



## OneBadLT123

Finally!


----------



## Krimzon

Mike James 3 got us our first lead. Nice.


----------



## yaontmac

Say you all want about MJ, he does know how to score.


----------



## Basel

Why did you guys have to take the lead for the first time? Not cool!


----------



## ez8o5

T-Macs a bum now, his best days are behind him


----------



## Pimped Out

Basel57 said:


> Why did you guys have to take the lead for the first time? Not cool!


We need to make sure kobe's last game in a lakers uniform is a loss


----------



## Pimped Out

does anyone remember when the last time tmac's jumper was working for him?


----------



## yaontmac

Get RA out, put Hayes in!


----------



## Basel

43-43 tie at the half.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

2 things must stop: Turnovers & Tmac Bricks


----------



## yaontmac

Rafer may be MVP in preseason, but he is useless in the regular season. :azdaja:


----------



## AllEyezonTX

yaontmac said:


> Rafer may be MVP in preseason, but he is useless in the regular season. :azdaja:


Yeah, Rick fell for that? Steve will be playing in no time


----------



## DuMa

im not worried about tmac. hes always been a slow starter to the regular season.
everyone else looks okay. if bonzi can play like that for the rest of the year wow. i like his energy. 

but turnovers are obviousy because rox are learning a newer complicated princeton offense. yao is semi-adjusting. he'll be dominating in no time.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

the rockets are looking good on paper, but on the floor pretty pathetic, good luck in the 2nd half


----------



## Basel

Good luck in the 2nd half.


----------



## Pimped Out

sweet, alston didnt screw up that break


----------



## Basel

****.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

tmac nice!


----------



## DuMa

6-0 run to start the half. call that TO phil! hahaha


----------



## Basel

Brian Cook is in the game. Consider this a gift.


----------



## CbobbyB

OoOOOOOOoo


----------



## sonicFLAME6

rockets looking nice now


----------



## Basel

Nice dunks.


----------



## Krimzon

McGrady with the awesome dunk.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

tmac very nice!


----------



## Block

it was only a matter of time till we started to flow.

and wtf is up with kobe's free throws?

any answers?


----------



## Block

Lololol Hahahaahha


----------



## Krimzon

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Block

Oh My God Someone Youtube That


----------



## OneBadLT123

sick dunk by tmac and Yao


----------



## CbobbyB

**** *** ***** ughhhhhhhhhhh *****es win the ****in ***** *** game

im getting too excited a little too early


----------



## sonicFLAME6

good second half by the rockets so far. nice basketball.


----------



## DuMa

awesome bucket by tmac there.

thanks kwame and luke!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Block said:


> it was only a matter of time till we started to flow.
> 
> and wtf is up with kobe's free throws?
> 
> any answers?


his wrist is beat up


----------



## OneBadLT123

Nice tip in by Walton/Kwame err I mean Tmac


----------



## Yao Mania

Yao and Mcgrady leading the way. Can't ask for much more as a Houston fan.

People talk about X-Factor guys, I think Mike James is ours. We're never gonna have a long scoring drought again.


----------



## Basel

This ****ing sucks.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Tmac is heating up. And damn hes looking smooth


----------



## DuMa

scola hasnt really done anything yet.


----------



## Yao Mania

T-Mac is back baby!!! Man I love it when he's hitting jumpers, that just opens up his game so much more. 

I love our team so much right now


----------



## sonicFLAME6

kobe was out of bounds that play lol


----------



## Yao Mania

DuMa said:


> scola hasnt really done anything yet.


Its his first NBA game. With a team like ours I'd rather him take his time to feel for his role rather than to force the issue whenever he gets the ball.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

james has one of the ugliest jump shots i have seeing


----------



## Yao Mania

Mike James is such a ball hog. Gotta love it


----------



## CbobbyB

i no longer get nervous when our bench is on the floor


----------



## OneBadLT123

dear kevin harlan

Enough of the kobe drama soap opera


----------



## yaontmac

Scola is still learning the rules.


----------



## DuMa

Yao Mania said:


> Its his first NBA game. With a team like ours I'd rather him take his time to feel for his role rather than to force the issue whenever he gets the ball.


well i expected him to at least make one big play. hes just too fundamentally sound not to. its not like he hasnt played with NBA level talent before.....


----------



## OneBadLT123

CbobbyB said:


> i no longer get nervous when our bench is on the floor


you and me both


----------



## DuMa

didnt close out that quarter well.


----------



## Yao Mania

Its so good seeing Bonzi playing hard again. Man we have such an awesome bench this year, just wait to Scola finds his stroll...

Far from over yet though, Lakers closed the gap, single digit lead heading into 4th.


----------



## Yao Mania

Ballscientist is viewing our thread! Hi Ballscientist! :wave:


----------



## Basel

I'm still confident we can pull off the win.


----------



## Yao Mania

Basel57 said:


> I'm still confident we can pull off the win.


When did you become a Rockets fan?


----------



## Basel

Yao Mania said:


> When did you become a Rockets fan?


:lol: 

I'm still confident the Lakers can pull off the win.


----------



## DuMa

shane with an airball. what the hell!


----------



## Yao Mania

Shane's a streaky shooter, but I wouldn't discourage him from shooting if he's left open.

Yao with his 1st of many double doubles to come of this season.

Our 3pt shooting tonight so far: Mike James - 3 for 5. Rest of team - 1 for 14.


----------



## Basel

We're just not playing very well right now. The Rockets are out hustling the Lakers, seemingly, in every part of the game.


----------



## DuMa

hahahahhah chuck hayes still got that funky FT stroke :lol:


----------



## Basel

Stop scoring, Houston.


----------



## CbobbyB

Yao has a dirty mouth


----------



## OneBadLT123

This is the defense I miss


----------



## Yao Mania

Bonzi is hustling!!! 3rd steal of the night!!! Did I already say its awesome to see him so active?

Say what you want about Kobe, but he's a competitor


----------



## Basel

Kobe has missed 7 free throws...what in the hell?


----------



## DuMa

houston just lettin lakers hang around with their turnovers.....


----------



## Yao Mania

Can the Lakers give in already so we can rest our starters??


----------



## Basel

DuMa said:


> houston just lettin lakers hang around with their turnovers.....


Good.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Enough with the turnovers!


----------



## DuMa

OneBadLT123 said:


> Enough with the turnovers!


its gonna plague this team i know it. our point guards are steve francis, rafer alston and mike james.


----------



## yaontmac

Alston comes in and we f*** up.


----------



## Basel

I cannot ****ing believe Kobe has missed 8 free throws tonight. This game should be a lot closer than it really is.


----------



## yaontmac

Bring in MJ please!!


----------



## Yao Mania

6 point lead. I'm beginning to get a little worried.


----------



## CbobbyB

****


----------



## DuMa

the refs are just blowing on everything little now


----------



## Basel

Don't worry guys, we can't make free throws.

Curse of the Shaq?


----------



## Yao Mania

Thank god for Lakers sucking at free throws.


----------



## OneBadLT123

these ticky tack fouls are terrible


----------



## yaontmac

TMac is getting old and slow.


----------



## Yao Mania

DuMa said:


> the refs are just blowing on everything little now


Now now I wouldn't blame anything on the refs. If we're lazy on D and not moving our feet, then we deserved to get fouls called against us.

Finally Rafer hits something...


----------



## yaontmac

OneBadLT123 said:


> these ticky tack fouls are terrible


Yeah, these refs suck.


----------



## Pimped Out

Why did Bynum flop on the perimeter?


----------



## DuMa

game's ours now. kwame's in!


----------



## Basel

What a horrible time for a foul!


----------



## OneBadLT123

That was all ball!!


----------



## Pimped Out

there are two things chuch hayes can undeniably do. Rebound and foul.


----------



## DuMa

i love you yao. have my babies


----------



## Basel

I said if we could hold T-Mac/Yao to 50 or less points, we could win.

Right now, they have 53.


----------



## Yao Mania

T-Mac and Yao coming through in the end, just as planned.


----------



## Basel

Yao is destroying Kwame. It's annihilation.

Congrats on the victory, guys. Hopefully next time we play, both teams won't play as sloppy, and the Lakers can win.


----------



## Yao Mania

Basel57 said:


> Yao is destroying Kwame. It's annihilation.
> 
> Congrats on the victory, guys. Hopefully next time we play, both teams won't play as sloppy, and the Lakers can win.


Kwame is Yao's *****

Good game, hope you guys get the Kobe situation sorted soon.

I love our team


----------



## CbobbyB

damnit


----------



## Yao Mania

Another interesting stat: Yao's played the most minutes out of everyone tonight. He's gonna finish with 40mins on the floor by the end of this game. Its great because it means his condition's improved, but bad because at this rate he will wear down by the end of the season.


----------



## yaontmac

Pimped Out said:


> there are two things chuch hayes can undeniably do. Rebound and foul.


Yeah, that's his primary mission. Rebounds and take Yao's fouls.


----------



## Yao Mania

omfg.... STOP TURNING THE BALL OVER!!!!!

Derek Fisher scares me


----------



## CbobbyB

Damnit


----------



## DuMa

Yao Mania said:


> Another interesting stat: Yao's played the most minutes out of everyone tonight. He's gonna finish with 40mins on the floor by the end of this game. Its great because it means his condition's improved, but bad because at this rate he will wear down by the end of the season.


well i think he can play these many minutes because of the high post offense.


----------



## Basel

Two-point game! WHOA!


----------



## DuMa

someone ice this game already jesus


----------



## CbobbyB

****in *****es Cant ****in Close The Damn Game


----------



## Krimzon

Oh my god...Why?


----------



## CbobbyB

****in frustrating


----------



## Basel

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## DuMa

omg this game is ridiculous


----------



## CbobbyB

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Dammnnnn


----------



## Pimped Out

shane battier is my hero


----------



## Krimzon

:yay: :yay:


----------



## DuMa

this game is too ridiculous


----------



## Yao Mania

THANK YOU BATTIER. MY god what the heck is with this game....


----------



## OneBadLT123

Battier!


----------



## Block

what a shot


----------



## Pimped Out

did they just call battier a big man?


----------



## Yao Mania

why do I have a feeling Fisher will nail a 3 to send this to OT....


----------



## DuMa

adelman using the ***** method way out


----------



## Pimped Out

are the lakers actually gonna act like kobe was in the act of shooting?


----------



## Block

DuMa said:


> adelman using the ***** method way out


 it has a higher % of success though.


----------



## OneBadLT123

im still shocked


----------



## CbobbyB

haha


----------



## Basel

That was a foul!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123

All Ball, game over!

I still lost 16gs cause of the spread...


----------



## DuMa

that shane shot touched the moon and went in. that was unbelievable


----------



## Block

yup. all ball. not only did alston get all ball, the clock was ticking zero after the ball had bounced off the rim, and reach kobe. There is no controversy.


----------



## DuMa

Block said:


> it has a higher % of success though.


its just weird how much of a disparity there is between JVG and Adelman :lol:


----------



## Basel

I am so beyond ****ing pissed off right now.


----------



## Samael

I loved that game classic Rafer Alston move turn the ball over at most crucial point of the game.:lol: 

TMac looked really good. Yao did seem comfortable distributing from the high post but he could get used to it as the season progresses


----------



## Pimped Out

haha, i just realized if the lakers dont score those two points on their own bucket, we might have lost


----------



## DuMa

a W is a W. but man lots of problems tonights.

TURNOVERS
TURNOVERS
TURNOVERS
TURNOVERS

someone please donate us a PG!!!


----------



## yaontmac

Basel57 said:


> I am so beyond ****ing pissed off right now.


You got the best avatar here though. :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB

DuMa said:


> a W is a W. but man lots of problems tonights.
> 
> TURNOVERS
> TURNOVERS
> TURNOVERS
> TURNOVERS
> 
> someone please donate us a PG!!!


haha, Sir Charles just mentioned that


----------



## CrackerJack

is it just me or was the bonehead known as skip to my lou expected to try and throw the game away??? shocking play under pressure today and very lucky to get away with the win. gotta love batmans rainbow, and ill love seeing alston fade into obscurity with franchise making his way into the rotation (oh if only):worthy:


----------



## yaontmac

Samael said:


> I loved that game classic Rafer Alston move turn the ball over at most crucial point of the game.:lol:
> 
> TMac looked really good. Yao did seem comfortable distributing from the high post but he could get used to it as the season progresses


Rafer has got to go.


----------



## Basel

yaontmac said:


> You got the best avatar here though. :biggrin:


Haha, thanks.


----------



## OneBadLT123

CrackerJack said:


> is it just me or was the bonehead known as skip to my lou expected to try and throw the game away??? shocking play under pressure today and very lucky to get away with the win. gotta love batmans rainbow, and ill love seeing alston fade into obscurity with franchise making his way into the rotation (oh if only):worthy:


To his defense, he did have a few plays worth mentioning that were pretty decent.


----------



## DuMa

OneBadLT123 said:


> To his defense, he did have a few plays worth mentioning that were pretty decent.


yes the swipe away at the end of the regulation saved his soul on this rox board. 

for now


----------



## Basel

Well once again, a congrats goes out to you guys. Nice win; I just wish it didn't have to happen in that way because I almost had a heart attack.


----------



## Dean the Master

I agree. The game was not supposed to be that excited. Rockets had way too many turnovers. Kobe didn't play that great today either despite his 45 points performance. It's been twenty years since we won a road opener. This season is very special, people.


----------



## I Ball

T-mac had a turnover too at the last minutes that had kobe getting a three pointer ...

it was a good win anyways


----------



## OneBadLT123

Tmac managed to have a decent shooting night despite starting off 2-8. He finished 10-20 and 10-12 FT's


----------



## OneBadLT123

Holy crap, I just noticed that Kobe had *27FT*'s tonight!!


----------



## knickstorm

wtf, yea the rockets won but i lost, cause i took the rockets and the 4.5 points which they should've covered, i was hoping they'd go into OT, but that shane battier!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel

OneBadLT123 said:


> Holy crap, I just noticed that Kobe had *27FT*'s tonight!!


Yeah, it was a career high. His previous high was 26.


----------



## gi0rdun

Daamn go Battier! It's kinda stupid why they fouled cause people will go like :S when they see Battier hitting a game winning 3 when the game is tied and then we're up by 2.


----------



## kisstherim




----------



## Yao Mania

kisstherim said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## JuX

kisstherim said:


>


:yay: 

Poor guy. He'll be the laughingstock for 81 more games. X-Factor for the Houston win? Maybe not. Still laughable, tho.

Good game, guys.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

JuX said:


> :yay:
> 
> Poor guy. He'll be the laughingstock for 81 more games. X-Factor for the Houston win? Maybe not. Still laughable, tho.
> 
> Good game, guys.


yeah, that one was worth a good :lol:


----------



## jdiggidy

Obviously this is bias but, you couldn't breathe on Kobe tonight. Don't want to start anything up here but, the refs were really trying to keep LA in the game.

Don't get me wrong, Houston had way to many turnovers and kept getting themselves trapped over and over. We help keep LA in the game too.

The positives were that we have alot of fire power which helped us push that lead to 12 at one point. I also hope that Francis understands after seeing that game go down to the last second that he is needed and will work hard to become part of the rotation.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

jdiggidy said:


> Obviously this is bias but, you couldn't breathe on Kobe tonight. Don't want to start anything up here but, the refs were really trying to keep LA in the game.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Houston had way to many turnovers and kept getting themselves trapped over and over. We help keep LA in the game too.
> 
> The positives were that we have alot of fire power which helped us push that lead to 12 at one point. I also hope that Francis understands after seeing that game go down to the last second that he is needed and will work hard to become part of the rotation.


How fitting that he missed like 8 freethrows, sweet redemption:clap2:


----------



## Dean the Master

Quite frankly, I still don't understand why Luke Walton flip that ball up. I mean, it's not even a reflex activity.


----------



## HayesFan

I don't think he flipped it up so much as where his hand hit it. it almost seemed like he was moving his hand up to catch it and instead it hit the ball upward.

Did anyone catch if it was on sportscenter last night?


----------



## AllEyezonTX

^yeah, they showed it - "never seen that before"


----------



## Cornholio

Woohoo, we won! :biggrin:

I'll make the game thread for the next game tomorrow, so nobody do ****!


----------



## Dean the Master

Rockets fans, missed the game last night?
You can always check my sig for Highlights. Brought to you by R2K.


----------

